# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A do të martoheshit me një të huaj?

## ElbasanBoy

*Nuk e di me erdhi ne mendje kjo teme sepse un per veten e kam te dashuren te huaj...
Dhe desha te di prej juve.......
A do te doshit ju qe partneri ose patnerja te ishte e huaj dhe te martoheshit me ate.......
Un do te thoshja po sepse Dashuria nuk njeh Kombesi..
Ciao piplla*

----------


## Larsus

> *Dashuria nuk njeh Kombesi..
> *



Martesa nuk njeh kombesi ...kur je femer mbi te 30-at  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pasiqe

Elbasonso, merre t'huaj. E di cfare jane grate shqiptare? 

Pjellese burrash shqiptare!

----------


## ElbasanBoy

*Nuk e di akoma nese do e marr apo jo....Prandaj e bera kte pyetje qe te marr ca mendime ene pse e kam nje ide...
*

----------


## marsela

_Vetem shqipo..Te huajt edhe shoqerine e kan boll_

----------


## ElbasanBoy

*Te me falni por nuk kam gje kundra shqipetareve se shqipetaret se me shqipetaret nuk krahasot njeri....Por ja qe un e kam te dashuren te huaje dhe ajo me thote te martohemi*

----------


## ||xXx||

Ca rendesie ka nga vjen re lale rendesi ka nese e don me verte dhe nese je gati ti apo jo per te ndermare nje hap te tille qe eshte me te vertet shume i rendesishem.
Sa per temen po une do martohesha dhe pse ka kombesi tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

Tani po hedh edhe une dy qindarkat e mia per gocat shqiptare dhe cunat shqiptare: 

Te parat i rren mendja qe jane me te mira se te dytet. Jane njelloj te dy palet: pa edukate.

Ulen ne tavoline t'modhe e grate rrine te gjitha bashke, mazallah se ulen nje gru, nje burre. Nuk dine me bo muhabet me burrat. Keta te fundit s'dine me bo muhabet me grate. Kur bojne, o do i ofendojne, ose do thojn noi t'pabome.

Grate s'flasin fare, sidomos kur jane me bashkeshortet. Rrine si mumje e shofin ushqimin, a thu se kishin nja 100 vjet pa honger. Per turp. Nuk e kane idene qe mund edhe te majne gjalle muhabetin si bojn gjith zonjat perendimore.

Kur grate shqiptare dalin me t'hujet, perpiqen qe t'duken sa mo moderne. Mos me dhone me kuptu qe jan kopjet e mamave te tyre, dhe ne thelb vetem fustanet kane ndryshe. Bohen edhe shakaxhije me gjona qe t'vjen me vjelle. I huji po t'jet i deshperum edhe bi n'leqe. Po t'jet i zgjut, hiken nga syt komet.

----------


## NiCe_ChiLd

:buzeqeshje:  pse jo, te mos martohesh me te huaj,ne qofte se ajo te pershtatet ty,martohu .dhe nje gjo tjeter, ca moshe keni ? :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

Une pervete e kam burrin te huaj , i mean american . Ska si t'huajt vallaji . lol

----------


## unusual2006

Kuqe pse me zhgenjen ti mua mi? Pse thua amerika...amerikanet... etj etj
Ku e di ti qe francezet, anglezet, italianet nuk jane njesoj?
Megjithate, kjo qe thashe ishte per shaka, sepse nuk e ben kombesia personin...
Ka te huaj shume te mire, ka te tjere te poshter, ashtu si dhe shqiptare te mire e te ligj...
Dashuria nuk njeh as moshe, as fe, as kombesi, as rrace...kjo pyetja/tema tregon qe personi ne fjale nuk dashuron...
Nese dashuron, s'ke fare nevoje te pyesesh "A do...?"
Thjesht ben c'te thote zemra...kjo eshte dashuria them une...dhe e kam nga eksperienca  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Une pervete e kam burrin te huaj , i mean american . Ska si t'huajt vallaji . lol


Ne nje tregim qe lexova dje,

*Një amerikan në shtëpinë time*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62965

kishte nje shprehje..:

_“-Është tamam amerikan, apo ndonjë nga rrëmbythjet tona?”_ 

 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

J/K

----------


## PINK

> urime .....te martuarve me te huaj . jane rehat per zotin . lol



Ca rehati se - i fut nje " Have nice day hun " ne mengjes dhe " How u doing naten "  ... dhe kaq .. life is beautiful .  :ngerdheshje: 

Diiko , i kam mesuar vetem " syckat si keto te mijat nuk gjenden ne dynja " 

Xhuxho , ai shkrimi shume i gjate .. shkurtoje ca qe ta lexoje .. otherwise pertoj . 

Dashuria nuk njeh amerikane po njeh ato te zinjt ... gabelet me nje fjale .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FLORIRI

Me te huaj nuk martohem PIK

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Kuren e kures nuk do u martohesha me nje te huaj pasi ato te huajt bejne sex ndryshe nga ne shqiptaret se ne shqiptart kemi stilin tone per sex  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edmondii

e para edhe e fundit.

Po te pelqeu vellai pse e zgjat me shume. Kur pyet njerezit shumica mbase nuk  e ka provuar te jetoje me ndonje te huaje, keshtu qe gjusmat e fjaleve i bejne per shaka. kurse ti mendohu per 7 pale qejfe edhe vendos. se po  prite edhe shume do te ta haje dhelpra rrushin. 

Medimin tim po ta jap. Martohu vellai se do te te ece me mire se cmendon tine. jeta e lumtur behet kur njerezit jane te lumtur me njeri tjetrin. 

You seem like you like her so go ahead and tie the knot dude.

just my 2 cent worth.

----------


## Julie

> Yllo un kam thene a do te martoheni me te huaj jo te besh sex.....Por ktu po dalin shum gjera lal....
> Ti lal cfare mendon per kte teme.....?



Une mendoj...
qe deri me sot, s'kam qene asnjehere gati te kaloj jeten me nje te huaj, kjo sepse ...s'ka ditur te me gjej anen, ose gjente njeren po me mungonte tjetra. Kurse shqiptaret ...(shume e pergjithshme) ...dine te njohin me mire, e t'plotsojne dhe kto qejfet e tjera sic duhet pastaj  :shkelje syri: . 

kshu mendoj une tashi per tashi....se di ne te ardhmen  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s elbasan boy ...avatarin e ke shume te bukur, por edhe po tja kishe lene ate te shkujtmen pa vene fare...sdo shifnim dot gje jam e sigurt :d

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

normalixacione qe nqs e pelqen dike ske pse me ia pa kombesine.... ska vlere fare per mendimin tim. 

se kuptoj ca qe thone qe o do martohen me shqiptar o ska.... fundja ma aq sa njof shqiptar ktu ku jam un sjane noj gjo e rrall mer jahu.... boj mend kur thone ca femra qe do marin shqiptar. 

Nejxe un kom kohe per kto pune.... derisa te bohem per bur muve ndoshta vin shqiptare te mire ktu...lol :P

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

Cdo njeri   gjithmone  kerkon  traditat  dhe  vlerat e  veta.....
Nuk mund te them  jo  faktit per tu martu me nje te  huaj ndodh  dhe  ka  ndodhur  shpesh,  por  personalisht   to e hidhja  Voten time  per  Shqipetar........

----------


## marsela

> Per mua nje burre amerikan qe merr nje goce shqiptare eshte njelloj me nje shqiptar qe merr nje goce nga Bangladeshi.


_Me thuaj qe ke qene pergjumesh kur ke shkruar kte 
Si i ben kto krahasime mor aman Apo u preke se u preferuan me shume meshkujt e huaj se shqiptaret??Te rrime shtremt e te flasim drejt shumica e meshkujve shqiptare te lodhin me mentalitetin e tyre, kurse femra nga natyra eshte me e manipulueshme, di dhe mund te pershtatet me kedo e sido( aq me teper nje femer e zgjuar shqiptare)Persa i perket paraqitjes si gocat shqiptare ska ku gjen kollaj as amerikani as francezi e as italiani,,mos shiqo fotomodelet zotrote...
S'di cke thene me mbrapa se mbeta vone per shkolle e skam koh ta shqyrtoj gjith temen, po shpresoj ta kesh pergenjeshtruar a justifiku me noj gjo kte qe ve thon me lart se ndryshe....lol


ps.per pak desh harrova:-D..amani  ndryshojeni ate hauj te titulli se na vrau syte..lol_

----------

